# Finding A Good Vet



## Bessie7o7 (Jan 1, 2010)

So I'm in the market for a new Vet. My current Vet has pushed my buttons for the last time. I'm done with them. I'm thinking about writing their General Manager and Head Vet/Owner a letter to express my feeling's and leaving it at that. 

So what are some good questions to ask a prospective Vet.

What are things to look out for? 

Any good Review sites to check out?

Their are a few Vets in the area i would like to check out but i want to have all my stuff together first. 

One Vet i would like to talk with has had mixed reviews. Everyone says he treats their animals very well and is extremely knowledgeable but he isn't the friendliest person to people. That doesn't bother me as long as he can explain to me whats going on in a way i can understand. 

Any thoughts or comments. 

Thanks 
Jeremy


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Look for what services they provide: surgery (basic, orthopedic, etc), x-ray, ultrasound, internal medicine, in house laboratory, holistic things like acupuncture, etc. 

Are they a 24 hour ER vet? If not which one is closest and who do they refer to?

Ask about vaccine protocols. 

My opinion on vets is that YOU are hiring THEM. If for whatever reason you feel uncomfortable about their technique or handling of your animal find a new vet. They should be happy to give you ten minutes of their time at no charge, and if they do you know they care most about their
bottom line. 

Review sites can be helpful, but I would ask for personal references and recommendations of neighbors or other local dog associated businesses.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

When ever I relocate to a new place I will post an add on craigslist asking for info. on the local vets. I will see what other people recommend and then go to those vets or call and ask questions. I have had pretty good luck doing this, it seems that people who are animals lovers are helpful with this. It at least gives me a starting point....


----------



## Bessie7o7 (Jan 1, 2010)

Thanks for some insight. I have a big local dog event going on called woof stock in the few weeks. Hopefully i will be able to talk to some people about who they like and see if any names pop up more then once. Maybe it will give me a start in the right direction.


----------

